# Swivel drivers seat for Autotrail Mohican



## Phanny55 (Dec 28, 2009)

Hi just bought an 2004 Autotrail Mohican and was surprised that the drivers seat does not swivel. Does anyone know if this can be changed? Thanks hazel


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Hazel

TEC Seating used to do a very good after-market seat swivel. I bought two for a previous van and they were fine.

Not sure if they still do them, but they were very pleasant and helpful on the phone, so a quick call may be worthwhile.

Dave


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Yes.. you can buy the swivel plate and DIY fit or get one fitted by someone who can use a drill and a spanner..

This helped me when I did mine..





and here is where I got one from..
http://www.marcleleisure.co.uk/store/-c-25.html?osCsid=3af52662d8705403d809802d84369eaf


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

C.A.K. at Kenilworth do them. www.caktanks.com


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

We had a Mohican, only the passengers seat swiveled. We had a swivel added to the drivers seat, there were two problems with that. One of the levers on the swivel mechanism fouled on the furniture behind and prevented the seat swivelling fully, but as I recall it could not have gone much further anyway as there would then have been nowhere for the user to put their legs. The second problem was that with both seats swivelled the people sitting in these seats needed to occupy the same space for their legs. I concluded that the above explained why only one had been fitted in the first place, Alan.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

If it is a Merc chassis, the handbrake gets in the way too and makes the mod very difficult. I understood it could still be done but I never bothered with mine because there was seating for eight in the lounge area even without using the drivers seat.

peedee


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Good point, I should have said ours was a Fiat, Alan.


----------



## Skavitch (May 5, 2008)

*Re: Swivel Drivers Seat For Autotrail Mohican*



Phanny55 said:


> Hi just bought an 2004 Autotrail Mohican and was surprised that the drivers seat does not swivel. Does anyone know if this can be changed? Thanks hazel


Both of mine swivel, on a Fiat chassis.


----------



## AndyCap (Jun 10, 2010)

Hi Folks,

My 06 Autotrail Cheyenne 696G only had passenger swivel seat. I fitted drivers swivel base to allow me to stretch out on the side bench without my feet hitting up against the seat back. Easy enough DIY fit on it's own.

The passenger seat needs the door opened to swivel as it hits the door arm rest as it goes round (or tediously reclining and back again to clear) so I went for an off-centre swivel base from Marcle Leisure for the drivers side. This allows the drivers seat to swivel without having to open the door however it only goes to 90 deg as the seat back then hits the steering wheel. Perhaps a central pivot would go all the way round, not sure. Anyone know? It does add a couple of inches to the seat height which I initially thought would be a problem for me at 5' 11 & 7/8" but it's not. Well for me anyway.

At the same time I also fitted outside arm rests to both seats which keeps us from falling over on a long drive (only kidding bout me  and a keypad safe under the drivers seat (credit to this to a post by Addie)

Hope this is useful.
Best Regards,
Andy.


----------

